# the Gym and Library has power to make us happy



## Never-To-Be-Seen-Again (Aug 15, 2015)

i have been working out and reading more lately and i have been feeling better.

for those who have been feeling down I wanted to tell you that Gyms and Libraries are powerful places where change CAN happen with commitment.

you can also create your own personal gyms and library at home, going out is not even necessary.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Physical work (if that's what you're implying we do with our new athlete bodies) is not everybody's idea of "happier" ; I think it can do wonders to your self-esteem though, unless you're a cave troll in the face or short af


----------



## Ril3y (Feb 8, 2015)

I don't think this is true. Reading can definitely help you learn things which you can then discuss with others but it won't make you happier. I've spent lots of time in the gym and all it does is make people tell you you're good looking but you still feel empty inside.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not really interested in an athlete's body and don't think it would make me happy. And I don't think I can read enough to learn anything.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Try it and see where it goes...


----------



## Owlbear (Dec 3, 2015)

Agree with the OP. Happiness can be easier to get if you're fit, healthy, and knowledgeable about the world.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## dj51234 (Dec 31, 2011)

If this is true then why do we see confident fat people and shy athletic people? You don't see the shy athletic people bc they're shy, but there are many, including me.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

dj51234 said:


> If this is true then why do we see confident fat people and shy athletic people? You don't see the shy athletic people bc they're shy, but there are many, including me.


Truly confident people don't feel the need to exclaim how confident they are. Just because they're quiet doesn't necessarily mean they're shy. Sometimes they're just focused.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Implying that health makes you happy or that studying automatically gets you money.


----------



## AlaskanParadise (Jul 15, 2012)

I wish I could join a gym but I'm too scared. The few times I've worked out in public I feel like everyone is staring at me. So I have a home gym.

I usually love reading but haven't been able to pick up a book in over a month. I have zero concentration. Too much anxiety.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

I love the gym. I always ***** about, "Ohhhh, God, I got to work out AGAIN!" But then on those days I take off from the gym, I wind up feeling like crap. Ain't that something? I actually feel much better on days I workout. *shrugs*


----------



## Fellini (Jan 31, 2016)

Exercise, be it gym or any other physical activity, has been scientifically proven to be as helpful in treating depression and anxiety as meds and therapy are. So agree with OP there. I love reading and most of my friends are good books, so agree with OP there as well.


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

So much for a positive thread...I think it's unfair for people to judge what makes someone else feel good. Physical activity and reading makes OP feel good, and that's awesome. 
Ill break the barrier and agree. I dont go to the gym, but I do a lot of hiking and yoga. I love it because it keeps my mind busy. Reading keeps me occupied as well. I'm with it.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,going to the gym doesn't mean that you need to be an athlete and have a six pack. If you don't have the ambition to be an athlete or get a six pack I don't think going to the gym is going to make you happier.

Working out or physical activity is proven to be helpful with depression and anxiety. It doesn't have to be anything big. It could be going for a walk for 30 mins or whatever.
I've never liked working out and I've never been active,but tried to be more active and I could see a difference. I'm not saying that everything was great just because I worked out,but it made me more calm and I got rid of some tension.

I don't think the only motivation for working out should be about how you would look. Of course it's a plus,but it should also be about having a healthy and strong body.

For me reading does make me happier,but for someone who doesn't like to read it would probably not have the same effect


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

right on, OP!!! :yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

if only i could afford going to the gym id be a little happier but i can just barely pay bills and taxes


----------



## Mr Fluff (Sep 16, 2014)

To each their own. :b

I prefer drawing, painting, and gardening.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I like books that either show me what the world has to offer or that take me to a different world. I agree with the library part, but not the gym.
Excersise has never been a positive experience for me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I love libraries - gyms are Ok I guess although it's not really my cup of tea.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Each to their own, but I work out and read regularly and I'm not happy.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

The gym did help me deal with depression.

-I prefered going to the gym because paying the membership made me feel more forced to go. 
-Sometimes I had small conversations with the trainer or other people, which made me feel a bit better.
-Working out did make me forget about my problems for a while, like many people say.
-Your worked body is of course a nice reward.
-The day becomes shorter.

Gyms are very underrated in our case.


----------

